# Looking for customers in Edmonton, Alberta



## pinnaclesnow (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi there, i'm looking to make some connections in Edmonton, Alberta and hopefully land some commercial clients in the area. If any property managers need our services we can be reached at www.pinnaclesnowremoval.ca.


----------

